# Whiskey Display



## grizz44 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been working on the lighting for this wall display. Added LED strip light to the rear and below the shelfs. Today added 1/8" plexiglass to the bottom shelf to try and get the light to come more under the bottles. It helped a little but I think I'll try 1/4" on the top shelf and see if there's a difference.












 Lights On:











 Lights Off:






 By the way, I need 7 more labeled whiskeys to complete the top shelf if anyone has any for sale or trade.


 Thanks
 Chuck


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are some extremely nice bottles! Looking goooooooooood!


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. One good thing about bottles. When you can't dig em at least you still get to play with them.


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice stuff, gotta nighttime pic Grizz?


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 2, 2013)

It just happens to be dark right now so I'll give it a try.



















 The lighting sets off a nice ambience in the room. Not too bright but brings out the colors.


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks good...[]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice display and nice bottles.  Looks like a good color on the JF Cutter in the last pic.


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks.
  Picked the Star & Shield up at the Downieville show last fall. Its a honey amber with a green tint. Always liked them but never did manage to dig one up.


----------



## chimi2003 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice whiskeys, love the western's. Is the Van Schuyver a glop?                                                                                                                               John


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi John. 

  The Van Schuyver is an early tool top.

 Chuck


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2013)

VERY NICE!!Love the pictures behind the bottles too..the soft lighting looks great to me..of course it is the bottles WE ALL LOVE!!VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!JAMIE


----------



## chimi2003 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Chuck, if you are interested i have an extra Crown Distilleries Riley stopper if you would like, this would be the correct stopper for Van Schuyver I.T. tool tops.   John


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the offer John. I have a couple but I usually pull them out. Why? I don't know. Are you a fellow westerner? Get to do much digging?


----------



## chimi2003 (Feb 9, 2013)

Unfortuanatly I have not done any digging since 2001, finding private property to dig on is getting harder to do. People are getting greedier, the last place I probed and started to dig, the property owners dug completly over the weekend while I was away, oh well. Anyways yes I do collect western whiskeys, started out with whatever the ground gave up to me but now that I am spending my money on them I buy what I like. John


----------



## Oldmill (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the paper labels of those whiskey bottles very cool


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking good Grizz, love the old photos mixed in.
 Randy


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 31, 2013)

My idea of a man cave!


----------

